# Soon . . .



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

I  *WILL* be boosted ! ! !








Mhuwa ha ha ha ha


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Soon . . . (yumyjagermiester)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Riffstamatic (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







How soon.....


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Soon . . . (yumyjagermiester)*

sweet man, very sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Soon . . . (MFZERO)*

SHNIKES emre, I wanna drive it!


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Soon . . . (PhunkFX)*

Nice....but one question...where are the center caps for the wheels???I have those wheels and those wheels are missing caps. They complete the look
Other then that...nice find


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Soon . . . (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_I  *WILL* be boosted ! ! !








Mhuwa ha ha ha ha










Green S4s are the ugliest.


----------



## toplessa1 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Soon . . . (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_Green S4s are the ugliest.

THANKS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I'm not to fond of the color combo myself, but it was too good of a deal to pass up.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1992 AUDI S4 101K. GREEN WITH TAN LEATHER MANY NEW EXTRAS INCLUDING TIMING BELT SERVICE WITH WATER PUMP ETC. @ 95k, CONTROL ARMS AND MOUNTS. 3" CUSTOM EXHAUST. H&R/KONI SUSPENSION,AND COMPLETE SAMCO HOSE KIT AND APR FRONT SNUB MOUNT ALL INSTALLED AT 95K. VEHICLE ALSO COMES WITH 18X8 TEAM DYNAMIC RIMS AS SEEN IN PHOTO AND NEW 16 INCH STEEL RIMS WITH NEW SNOW TIRES.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Soon . . . (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_

Green S4s are the ugliest.

I personally think if they are well polished, the green is one of the better colors.
The problem is that it's the most comon color out there.
If it has a 5 speed, start saving up for a euro 6 speed as the dreaded pinion bearing will probably be going.
How much is it going for?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Soon . . . (Sepp)*

$7,900








I agree on the color combo, would much rather have black/black, black/tan, etc . . .
With the price to low, and the fact that I still own my Coupe quattro, if the tranny goes, I'll have to make the tough choice and sell the Cq and get a RS2 CRB!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Soon . . . (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_$7,900










That's a great price even if you have to dump in another 5 grand soon after.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Soon . . . (Sepp)*

Congrats!! That's $100 less than I paid for my 94 with 115k. Give us pics when you get her!!
Oh, and the color is nice, but everyone knows that pearl white is the best color!! (that is the color of mine...)

















_Modified by blkaudicq at 4:29 AM 2-1-2004_


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Soon . . . (blkaudicq)*

Sounds like a great deal! Thats definately cheaper than my 92' was... good luck with her. I love mine... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Soon . . . (sirhc)*

Nice find man, congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif One question, the place where that car is parked in that pic, do they deal in only Audi's? I spy with my little eye alot of Audi's in the background


----------

